# The Curse of Indecision: Nurgle Warriors or Skryre Skaven



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok I made a thread some time ago, for what army to start next for 1000 point games and the like, my choice was skaven, but I had completely forgotten about WoC, I've been looking at them lately, and I like (nurgle) woc a lot. Luckily Island of Blood isn´t out yet otherwise I had already bought that one. So a few questions to choose: 
Will Skaven keep being fun, because they're fun, but probably after a while you're used to it, and I already have a lot of fun when fighting my friends.
I like those pictures of warriors, but I'm not a good painter, do they still look cool even when not so great painted?
Is warrior heavy viable, since I like the warriors and don't like the look of marauders.
I want a nurgle themed army for WoC(if i start them), so an Exalted kitted out for challenging or Festus, wich one is better?
How big should warriors of nurgle units be in 1000 points?

Thanks in advance,

(the indecisive) the-graven


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, here's my two cents:

-If you're concerned about how the army is going to look and you're not such a great painter (not that there's ANYTHING wrong with that), Skaven would definitely be a better choice. Because they are supposed to look messy, trashy, plague-ridden, etc., I think that the Skaven actually look better when painted by less-skilled artists. Colin Grayson's Skaven army that was featured in WD a few months ago is a brilliant example; messy, and it looks great because of it. WoC- not so much. Lots of armour, lots of weapons, lots of Chaos icons, etc. Even Nurgle has units like knights, and if they look messy, it will detract from the whole army's appearance.

-Playing 1000 pt games, you are looking at unit sizes that can still support up to 30-40 clanrats per unit, but probably only 10-15 WoC per unit if you were to go that route. Less painting, but less guys to do interesting things on the battlefield, too.

-You'll never find a monetary deal for WoC like you will the Skaven army in Island of Blood. You're going to get your 1000 pts, plus all the other loot, for the same amount of money you'd spend on a few boxes of warriors. So, if you still need an 8th ed rulebook, or if you have any interest in maybe also getting 1000 pts of HE (or trading them in order to get a monstrous Skaven horde), then that's the route I'd take in your shoes.

Good luck either way.


----------



## silentrob (May 17, 2010)

I'd recommend Skaven, although WoC look cool they won't perform as well in 1000pts games, I know you don't wanna play competitive but the odds might be stacked against you however in 1500pts+ WoC are wonderful. Heres a quick list I wrote up =for your specified 1000pts worth of WoC, hopefully a Skaven player will be able to advise you on what you can fit into 1000pts.

*Hero*
Festus the Leechlord - 185
*Nasty rules but no chaos armour, hes fragile even with regen but he can happily hide in the warrior unit. Make sure you always challenge with your champion from the warrior unit because Festus should never challenge anyone heck I'd be afraid to challlenge even a goblin champion.

*Core*
(15) Chaos Warriors - 300
Mark of Nurgle
Full Command
Halberds
*This unit should hopefully absorb a charge from anyone.

(5) Marauder Horsemen - 98
Throwing Spears
Flails
Musician+standard
*I know you said that you wanted mostly warriors but these fellas are damn useful but it can easily be switched out for more warriors.

*Special*
(5) Chaos Knights - 280
Mark of Nurgle
Full Command
*If you warriors were the anvil this would be the hammer and honestly who can resist chaos knights.

(3) Trolls - 135
*I thought they might fit into the Nurgle theme nicely.

This army isn't very big which will give you alot more time to paint each figure up, btw drybrushing is the way to go. Feel free to make up your own list I just threw this on to give you an example of what you'd visualise in a 1000pts.

998pts


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

if you lyk nurgle go for a compromise and have clan pestilence


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

My 2 cents

What are you going for? If a Hordes army is what you want a Skaven army is the way to go, an army that is smaller but can be built up with Marks and speacial weapons etc is WOC. Keep in mind you can use the marauders with marks and get more models per unit compared to the standard warrior unit and still have an ok punch... Not knowing the 8th ed rules as yet I do know the Skaven deep ranks are gonna help you out. But go by how you play and what makes you go.. I have to have that... Cost wise this new box is going to be a killer deal for Skaven and High Elf players.... like me lol.... side note 3 am and 4th pot of coffee, wow


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

@ silentrob: thanks for the list, i made one myself, but yours is better, but i'm gonna do skaven, the warmachines are too attractive.
@cheesemeister: I could go for clan pestilens, but i like all skryre weaponry, though i could make a pestilence army, with the fluff that they bought stuff from skryre.
But in my 1000 point list I can't fit plague monks in, but in higher point battles i'll fit some in, but my 1000 point list contains a plague priest.


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

on another note since the caffine high has flowed out, ASSASSINS :search:

* picture it a champion/hero thinks he is gonna chop down some skaven, when he feels an odd pinch...then blackness....Muh haa haa haa !*


----------

